# Listen to the color of your dreams



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

*1/11/12*

Having my first rides on a psycho path horse wasnt a good idea. It wasnt safe in the least bit, but I kept pushing on. After he bucked me nearly off, riding him turned into something I dreaded, like a chore. It wasnt a enjoyable time, at all. I would worry the whole entire ride about what he was going to do. As the bucking fits came more, and more often, and his rears got higher everyday. 

He was at a pretty good weight, and surely feeling his oats. He was THEE biggest monster I had ever came across in the horse world.

Since I had bought him, I hadnt taken him on a trail ride off the property, we just stayed near home, as I trusted him like I would trust a mass murdered with my life. He seemed so ****ed at everything, especially me. No one seemed to really pay us any worry at home, all I heard was "he'll get better." "You just dont know how to ride." "He is a young ARAB!" It drove me insane. So, anyhow, I took him out on a trail ride, and the whole ride was good, until we got to a pasture... He took off, I flew off with the power of his bucks, and I lye their, breathless. I caught him later after I got up, and rode him home. He had finally bucked me clean off. My heart was nearly in shreds when I got home that day.

Family didnt help either, instead of encouragement, all I got was "You need to sell the horse, he is to crazy for you" And it was true, I DID need to sell him. But I couldnt part with the devil of my life, it was impossible. He was the thing I had always wanted the most in the life. And giving him up seemed not possible.

So, after he succeeded in bucking me off, I decided to take a break from riding, and go to ground work, and work his butt on some lunging, and ground manners, BEFORE I sold him.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am waiting for the conclusion of this story. Love the title.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

*1/12/12*

So, thats exactly what I did. I did ground work, for about one month. Ground work, lunging, jumping in hand, trotting in hand, and etc. Was something I had absolutely no clue about. So, when I was training him how to lunge, it was like the blind leading the blind. 

It was pathetic to watch us outside, me trying to train him. Training a horse who had never done ground work, never been lunged, and me, who had never done any of it either, was strange.

His attitude didnt change when I started ground training, at all. He still seemed mad, and un happy. But by this time, he was at a good weight, and crazy like nothing else.

So many days I would come back from ground training, ready to give up. I couldnt do it, I could not train a horse. Life was miserable, I knew I had to give up, I knew he had to move on. Things just werent right.

My parents told me I needed to sell him, he was to dangerous. When they told me that, I was nearly in tears, how could I give up? How?

This horse had already been through hell, twice. And somehow emerged whole. And I was going to pass him on? I was worried, as he was, well, sorta ugly with his extremely long winter coat, bad attitude, and horrible riding qualities. I was worried someone wouldnt want him, and send him to slaughter. Send _him_.

About a month into the ground work, that horse was lunging perfectly, walking, and jumping, and trotting in hand perfectly, and not just that, something was changing. He started seeming... eager to be around me, seemed to start enjoying my company, my heart was soaring above the world.

When the day came to ride him again, he was simply an angel. A month since I had rode last, and I was on him, without one single problem.

I came to realize how much he actually hated the bit, so I switched to a sidepull, that immidiatly solved his 'popping' off the ground, and head throwing. He was riding miraculously in a sidepull. He was stopping 100 times better, neck reining like a pro, and seemed easier to ride.

So, after our ground work exersion, his attitude had changed, nearly a overnight attitude change.

We still hadnt been able to ride bareback (He had never been rode bareback in his life before) We still hadnt jumped, (Never been jumped before either) and we were still basically plodding around aimlessly, but my heart soared at his attitude change.

The more I was around him, the more I seen the trust, love, and devotion I had always dreamed of. It was something only in my craziest dreams. And here it was, shown to me. 

Knowing that a horse who had been through hell, was actually putting trust in me was something that awestruck me whenever I thought about it.

I started leaving him everyday, with a smile on my face, and a high spirit. Compared to leaving him crying.

I started riding him a lot, and his riding had strnagely turned nearly perfect. He didnt pop off the ground, did _not_ buck, did not bolt, no head tossing, and all his energy was simply controlled with a bitless bridle.

I think one of our highest points in life, was when I hopped on him bareback, for the first time, and we cantered home. It was the real breakthrough. I knew then, that giving him up was not a option, that he was worth the world to me. He was the horse in my dreams.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I am waiting for the conclusion of this story. Love the title.


I am so glad someone is reading this! Thank you :hug:


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

*4/16/2012*

After that bareback ride, everything started happening so quickly, he was truly turning into a amazing horse of a thing, and was making my life 100 times better. 

Months later, my horse wasn't even the same horse as he was before, he had completely changed, everything about him was different. 

Now, I have owned him for over a year, and... I dont know how I could ever thank him for giving himself to me... He is just... so different... I wish I could put it in words.... The change he went through, were... amazing... Rusty, my love, your not even the same horse anymore <3

*From this time on, any entries in this journal will be current things happening in our life*

This is my love on the first day I bought him, and the next photo was about 2 weeks ago  (Sorry about the opposite sides, it was the most recent one)


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! That is a big change-he doesn't even look like the same horse. You are brave & determined. I'm so very glad you didn't get hurt while going through all that. IS he an Arab? What you did w/him is quiite phenominal (sp). My helmet is off to you!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> Wow! That is a big change-he doesn't even look like the same horse. You are brave & determined. I'm so very glad you didn't get hurt while going through all that. IS he an Arab? What you did w/him is quiite phenominal (sp). My helmet is off to you!


He is an Arab, full blooded, although he isnt too typy, tehehe  Thank you, thank you, so so much  He isnt the same horse, not in looks, and not in personality. I didnt get hurt, even though I have been bucked off more times than I can count, not even joking... baha.
*P.S. Keep your helmet on :wink: They are life savers


----------

